# Desktopumgebung weiterhin weitestgehend auf Englisch

## Whitewolf Fox

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit mehrere Probleme mit der Lokalisierung unter KDE. Folgende Symptome:

Das Tastaturlayout ist für den Login-Prompt des kdm noch auf Englisch

Die Dialoge sind nach wie vor weitestgehend auf Englisch.

Ich bin zunächst dem offiziellem Guide gefolgt ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml ).

Unter Punkt 3 habe ich die Variante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> export LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

in der ~/.bashrc gewählt. Diese Locale (de_DE.UTF- :Cool:  habe ich zuvor auch generiert.

Außerdem habe ich vor dem kompilieren von KDE (kde-base/kde-l10n und kdebase-startkde) die Variable LINGUAS auf de und en in der /etc/make.conf gesetzt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich das System nach dem setzen der Variable sogar komplett neu gestartet, ehe ich mit dem kompilieren begonnen habe!

In KDE habe ich alles was ich konnte ebenfalls auf die Deutsche Sprache umgestellt. Leider ist das System nach wie vor weitestgehend Englisch.

Kann mich da bitte jemand unterstützen?

----------

## firefly

AFAIK wird die ~/.bashrc beim login von der bash ausgewertet.

Wie startest du KDE?

Falls vorhanden, wie ist der inhalt der Datei ~/.bash_profile?

----------

## Necoro

Statt es in irgendeine bashrc oder bash_profile würde ich es in die im Howto genannte /etc/env.d/02locale schreiben. So ist garantiert, dass wirklich jeder Prozess das zu sehen bekommt und nicht nur die, die deine lokale .bashrc auswerten.

Mein /etc/env.d/locale:

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Hi Necoro,

das würde das ganze aber Systemweit setzen, was nicht erwünscht ist.

Der ~/.bashrc - Weg ist in der Doku ebenfalls als Alternative genannt.

Hi Firefly,

Ich starte KDE über das init.d - Script des xdm. Die ~/.bash_profile wird nicht gecallt - Nur ~/.bashrc .

----------

## firefly

hmm bei mir wird .bash_profile ausgewertet, wenn ich mich über KDM anmelde und nicht die direkt die ~/.bashrc.

in der .bash_profile habe ich nur folgende zeile drinn:

```
[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc
```

----------

## Necoro

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Hi Necoro,
> 
> das würde das ganze aber Systemweit setzen, was nicht erwünscht ist.

 

Ah - diese Anforderung war mir nicht ersichtlich  :Smile:  Ich ging wie immer von einem normalen Single-User-Desktop-System aus  :Cool: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> das würde das ganze aber Systemweit setzen, was nicht erwünscht ist.

 

Sowas war einst auch mein Wunsch  :Smile: 

Ich habe es einst unter 

```
cat ~/.kde4/env/locale.sh 

#!/bin/sh

export LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

export LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

 nur für den User gesetzt, der Rest des Systems bleibt dann wie gewünscht in englisch.

Hier hatte ich das ganze auch mal etwas ausführlicher beschrieben.

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm bei mir wird .bash_profile ausgewertet, wenn ich mich über KDM anmelde und nicht die direkt die ~/.bashrc.
> 
> in der .bash_profile habe ich nur folgende zeile drinn:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo nochmal, sorry für die späte Antwort!

Ich habe nochmal mein LPIC - Wissen aufgefrischt; peinlich aber wahr: Die Dateien werden in der Reihenfolge /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile geladen; ~/.bashrc wird tatsächlich erst von der ~/.bash_profile geladen - Sorry   :Embarassed: 

Naja, trotzdem: Meine Grundaussage bleibt bestehen: In der gesamten Kette steht nichts weiteres relavantes drin. Ein paar Aliase, mehr nicht.

Was ich noch verstehe ist, das der xdm Dialog auf Englisch ist; schließlich läuft der ja noch nicht als mein User und fällt somit nicht unter die Configs meines Homes, sondern die globale unter /etc/env.d/02locale .

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist , warum der halbe KDE Desktop noch auf Englisch ist, nachdem ich eingelogged bin. Meine LC - Umgebungsvariablen, die ich innerhalb der ~/.bashrc setze,  lauten:

```
export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="C"
```

Bin ich in KDE, ergibt "set | grep LC_":

```
LC_COLLATE=C

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Komisch; laut der Beschreibung zu "LANG" unter "3.2 Umgebungsvariablen für Locales" ( http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3 ) hätte ich gedacht, das ALLE LC_ Variablen dadurch gesetzt werden =o.o=

----------

